# 2011 NBA Draft



## 29380

Collection of Mocks:


----------



## Pacers Fan

The Knicks have a few problems they need to address this off season:

1. Getting a competent backup PG that's A. Not a dinosaur (Anthony Carter) and B. Knows how to play PG (Not Toney Douglas)
2. Someone needs to score off the bench on the wings. When Amar'e or 'Melo isn't in the game, the team is just worthless. Fields, Walker, and Shawne Williams aren't cutting it.
3. Size. They need some legitimate size.

Players that address these around #17:

1. Darius Morris, Jimmer Fredette, Nolan Smith
2. Klay Thompson, Jordan Hamilton, Tyler Honeycutt
3. Markieff Morris, Kenneth Faried, Nikola Vucevic, Jordan Williams

Personally, I'd go for Kenneth Faried. He'll probably be there and would give you a bit of what Ronny Turiaf does. Second option would be Fredette, mainly because I think he'll make a fine PG in the NBA and he has a great stroke.


----------



## 29380

I want to see the Knicks take a chance on Lucas Nogueira he reminds me of Tyson Chandler and Joakim Noah.


----------



## Damian Necronamous

The Knicks are so thin depth-wise that they just need to take the most NBA-ready player that's available.

Kenneth Faried would be a blessing for them, as would Jordan Hamilton, Markieff Morris or Marshon Brooks.


----------



## JayCoDon

Basically, we need so many different things right now (I go back and forth on whether I like the Melo trade) that it comes down to taking the best possible player that is there when 17 pops up. 

I disagree with Pacers Fan about Fields and Williams. Walker, yeah, he's pretty useless. But, Fields had an amazing 3/4 of a season. He was a rookie and a massive locker room upheaval shook him. Experienced players can get over a rut much easier than rookies. Give the kid credit for playing the intangibles like we needed. As for Williams, he strokes it from the corners wonderfully. He shot 40% from downtown last season. It took Ray Allen a couple of years to get his 3 shot over 40%. Give Williams some time and his three will get even better. 

Now, my only problem with Williams' three is that it's ONLY from the corner. We need another player who can hit the three from the top of the arc. Billups is pretty decent at it and after a summer of recovery, he should be even better. Melo got pretty good at it. Douglas, as well, did pretty okay with it. But, I think we need another guy who can hit it from there because there's nothing I love more than a drive to the basket and then a pass out for the open three. 

So, if I had it my way, I'd take Kenneth Faried because he's such a beast on the glass. However, since we need players in ALL positions, I'd take pretty much any player right now. Except, I won't like...Jimmer Fredette doesn't seem that appealing to me.


----------



## bball2223

Damian Necronamous said:


> The Knicks are so thin depth-wise that they just need to take the most NBA-ready player that's available.


Yep. 

Faried would be a nice addition, and its who I hope we go with. I'm not quite sold on any guard thats not Kyrie Irving or Kemba Walker in this draft.


----------



## JayCoDon

bball2223 said:


> Yep.
> 
> Faried would be a nice addition, and its who I hope we go with. I'm not quite sold on any guard thats not Kyrie Irving or Kemba Walker in this draft.


I just look at the fact that Rajon Rondo wasn't a top 10 point guard and that gives me hope.


----------



## 29380

Intriguing Center Prospects:
http://www.draftexpress.com/profile/Nikola-Vucevic-5828/
http://www.draftexpress.com/profile/Jeremy-Tyler-1327/

Both are 6'11 2nd round center prospects with good size with Vucevic being someone that can contribute something now who may move into the first round, and Tyler who is more of a project.


----------



## JayCoDon

I like the first guy and would take him. He's big, he's big, and he's big. Sure, not 7' big, but neither is Kendrik Perkins. He averages a double double, manages to get 1.4 blocks a game and even gets an assist. If there are no good PGs and Faried is gone, I say, get this dude. Hell, I might say get this dude anyway. He brings the tenacity that we need and only gets a couple fouls a game. That could be really good for us.


----------



## 29380

JayCoDon said:


> I like the first guy and would take him. He's big, he's big, and he's big. Sure, not 7' big, but neither is Kendrik Perkins. He averages a double double, manages to get 1.4 blocks a game and even gets an assist. If there are no good PGs and Faried is gone, I say, get this dude. Hell, I might say get this dude anyway. He brings the tenacity that we need and only gets a couple fouls a game. That could be really good for us.


He's only 1/4 of a inch under seven foot with a great fill for the game who could probably start for us day one.


----------



## JayCoDon

Yeah, I know. I just know how people get with the "but he's not seven feet!!!" I say he's a perfect pick.


----------



## Da Grinch

the knicks need 3 things 

a starting 2 who can defend and space the floor , fields has been great but he really is a 3 , his best role is prolly lamar odom light off the bench.

a defending/rebounding big...if they cant manage that then someone who is just flat out productive w/o the ball

young point guard preferably with size and a jumpshot.

due to the knicks being in ny and their limited depth they need guys who are ready to play now and are mature enough to handle the scrutiny if they aren't.

i hope the knicks acquire another 1st rounder or early 2nd rounder.

personally i like faried,darius morris, tyler honeycutt, justin harper, reggie jackson, jimmer if he slips, and Lucas Nogueira as a project.


----------



## JayCoDon

A number 2 that defends is going to be really important in the East. Boston has Ray Allen. Miami has D. Wade. If we can get a #2 that defends hardcore, then that would be a great pick. However, of your other picks, I think that Faried is probably our best bet. If we can't get him, then we go for whomever is the best player left standing regardless of position. Because we can pretty much fill holes everywhere, whoever is best that is left standing, we should grab. But, I stand by my argument that getting Jimmer would be a bad move that would hurt us more than it'd help us.


----------



## 29380

> • We're going to have to move USC's Nikola Vucevic into the first round of our next mock draft. Not only were teams very high on him in workouts, but he measured as the biggest player in the combine. He was a touch below 7 feet tall with a massive 7-5 wing and a 9-5 standing reach. Those are NBA center numbers all the way. In fact, based on the measurements, he may be the only true NBA center in the draft. He didn't always play like a center at USC, but if he can get stronger and more physical, he could have a bright future at the 5. A number of teams, starting with the Sixers at 16 and Knicks at 17, are interested.
> 
> • Jeremy Tyler continued to wow NBA teams on Friday with his athleticism, physical profile and defense. He measured out as the second-biggest player at the combine. He was 6-11, 260 with a huge 7-5 wing and a 9-2 standing reach. Tyler told me he believed he'll have a 40-inch vertical, which is a fantastic number for a player his size. His measurements are on par with Cole Aldrich's and just below DeAndre Jordan's. Tyler also scored very high marks from NBA teams on his interviews. His offensive game is still a work in progress and there are still some skeletons in his closet from his botched season in Israel. But on sheer physical upside, Tyler played himself into a possible first-round pick with his week here. A number of teams, including the Knicks, Nuggets, Rockets and Spurs, are giving him a look in the first.


http://insider.espn.go.com/nba/blog?name=nba_draft&id=6578427


----------



## JayCoDon

Hey, I would gladly take Vucevic. While I would love the ferocity of Faried, having a true, legitimate center would allow Stoudemire to play his PF position where he likes. And it'd give us a huge body in the paint. So, if Vucevic is still there, I think we should seriously consider grabbing him.


----------



## 29380

Prospects videos:

Donatas Motiejūnas highlight




Vucevic Workout




Shelby Workout


----------



## bball2223

Drafts on Thursday. 

Draftexpress has us taking Alec Burks from Colorado.
NBAdraft.net has us taking Chris Singleton from Florida State.

I would be happy with either pick. Burks would be a steal at 17 and may possibly end up being the best player from this draft. Singleton may be the best defensive player in this draft and helps fill a void for us. What does everyone else think?


----------



## 29380

bball2223 said:


> Drafts on Thursday.
> 
> Draftexpress has us taking Alec Burks from Colorado.
> NBAdraft.net has us taking Chris Singleton from Florida State.
> 
> I would be happy with either pick. Burks would be a steal at 17 and may possibly end up being the best player from this draft. Singleton may be the best defensive player in this draft and helps fill a void for us. What does everyone else think?


Alec Burks' game remind me of Brandon Roy's a player that needs the ball in his hand so I am not sure how good of a fit he would be for this team but if he is there at 17 you have to take him. If we take Singleton that probably means that we will probably play a lot of small ball next year with him at the 4 and Amare at the 5.


----------



## 29380

> TheHoopsReport Ryan Feldman
> I didn't see this officially but I was told that Motiejunas measured today over 7-feet barefoot and about 240 pounds.
> 1 minute ago


:drool:


----------



## 29380

> Probballdraft Probasketballdraft
> From the sound of things @thenyknicks have a deal on the table to trade picks w/ @indianapacers depending on whose available.
> 6 minutes ago
> 
> Probballdraft Probasketballdraft
> Knicks source has confirmed that NY intends to buy another pick using cash. Probably early 2nd round.
> 8 minutes ago
> 
> Probballdraft Probasketballdraft
> The Knicks top target is Klay Thompson but front office knows he won't make it to 17. NY loves Thompson's game & think he'd thrive w/ them.
> 9 minutes ago


http://twitter.com/#!/Probballdraft


----------



## Porn Player

I'm seeing a lot of hype about you trading up to get Fredette.


----------



## Dangermouse Danny

Does anyone know where I might be able to hear the draft on the radio?


----------



## 29380

Porn Player said:


> I'm seeing a lot of hype about you trading up to get Fredette.


I hope not, I think he will be a productive player in the league but I think if we trade up there will be better players available.


----------



## 29380

Dangermouse Danny said:


> Does anyone know where I might be able to hear the draft on the radio?


ESPN Radio


----------



## Dangermouse Danny

Ah, thanks


----------



## 29380

> OAKLAND, Calif. – No one recognized *Klay Thompson *as he chomped on a blackened catfish salad for lunch this past week at the Oakland Grill, located just blocks from the Golden State Warriors’ practice facility. The former Washington State shooting guard said such anonymity has been par for the course while traveling nationally working out for teams in hopes of improving his draft stock.
> 
> But come Thursday night at the NBA draft, Thompson’s anonymity could end if he goes from draft sleeper to top-10 pick. The son of ex-NBA player Mychal Thompson leads Yahoo! Sports’ draft sleepers list.
> 
> “There are a lot of doubters and haters out there who think I’m not athletic, slow and just a spot-up shooter,” Thompson said. “But I have to prove I got more game than that.”
> 
> Thompson is used to being overlooked. Washington State, hardly a college powerhouse, was the only Pac-10 Conference school to offer him a scholarship when he departed Santa Margarita (Calif.) Catholic High. And with Pac-10 games often on too late for East Coast viewers and the Cougars rarely featured, the most exposure the 6-foot-7, 206-pounder received was when Washington State got drilled 75-44 by Wichita State in the NIT semifinals in New York City.
> 
> But NBA scouts kept strong tabs on Thompson as he led the Pac-10 in scoring, averaging 21.6 points per game while nailing a single-season school-record 98 3-pointers. Several talent evaluators weren’t concerned about the citation that Thompson received for misdemeanor marijuana possession in March that led to a one-game suspension. Strong workouts have pushed him from a late first-round pick to as high as seventh with the Sacramento Kings.
> 
> “I’m 6-7, I can handle the ball, I can pass,” Thompson said. “I don’t need the ball in my hands to be effective. I can play off a great point guard as well. I can create my own shot and spot up. I can be an asset by the way I can space the floor as well as get to the line.”
> 
> The Kings, who worked Thompson out last Saturday, and Charlotte Bobcats, owners of the ninth overall pick, both have strong interest. Golden State is hopeful but doesn’t expect Thompson to be available when it drafts 11th.
> 
> The Warriors are so intrigued by Thompson that co-owner Joe Lacob, new coach Mark Jackson and the entire front office attended Friday’s workout. Warriors general manager Larry Riley continues to dismiss rumors that guard Monta Ellis(notes) is being shopped and likes the idea of a three-guard rotation with Thompson, Ellis and Stephen Curry(notes).
> 
> If the Warriors land Thompson, eating lunch in public certainly won’t go without notice next time.
> 
> “He’s an offensive talent,” Warriors assistant general manager Bob Myers said. “He has a good feel for the game, great basketball IQ and pedigree. At his position every night he has to go against a great player. He knows he has to work on his defense. But he’s a great player who is very polished.”
> 
> 
> Here’s a look at 14 other potential draft sleepers:
> 
> A scout said Markieff’s twin brother, *Marcus*, is expected to get drafted about five spots higher than his sibling. Markieff is projected to go as high as the middle of the first-round.
> 
> Unlike his brother, *Markieff *is focusing on playing power, not small forward.
> 
> “A lot of people are sleeping on me, but it is what it is,” Markieff said.
> 
> An NBA scout’s take: “One of the most undervalued guys in the draft. His brother gets all the headlines. He’s a legitimate power forward cut from Dale Davis cloth who can defend, rebound and can make passes from the post. A winner.”
> 
> *Marshon Brooks*, 6-5, 200, SF, Providence
> 
> 
> His stock has improved because of strong workouts and he could get drafted as high as the middle of the first round, league sources say. The nation’s second-leading scorer broke the Big East single-game scoring record with 52 against Notre Dame.
> 
> An NBA scout’s take: “One of the best scorers in the draft and can score a lot of points quickly. Imitates a lot of Kobe [Bryant’s] mannerisms. Very selfish player. Teammates didn’t always enjoy playing with him.”
> 
> 
> *Tobias Harris*, 6-8, 225, SF, Tennessee
> 
> Despite lots of drama at Tennessee, Harris averaged 15.3 points and 7.3 rebounds as a freshman last season. He turns 19 on July 19.
> 
> An NBA scout’s take: “Young kid with a nice skill set. He reminds me of Boris Diaw(notes). Not sure where you are going to play him, but has skill to be a mismatch nightmare.”
> 
> *Darius Morris*, 6-4, 190, PG, Michigan
> 
> Morris is working out with New York for a second time Monday. The pure point guard who can defend both guard positions has also worked out for Houston, Indiana, Portland, Denver, Washington, New Jersey and Miami.
> 
> An NBA scout’s take:“He’s a late riser. Two months ago people weren’t talking about him. Now they are.”
> 
> *Nikola Vucevic*, 6-10, 260, C, Southern California
> 
> The Montenegro native is projected to get drafted in the late lottery to early 20s. Philadelphia (16th) and New York (17th) both have strong interest in the mammoth big man, according to a source.
> 
> 
> An NBA scout’s take: “He definitely has size. He measured well at the Chicago pre-draft camp. He showed people in Chicago that he can play.”
> 
> *Josh Selby*, 6-2, 183, PG, Kansas
> 
> A year ago, Rivals.com viewed the former McDonald’s All-American as the top college prospect in the Class of 2010 over the likes of Kyrie Irving, Harrison Barnes and Jared Sullinger. The 20-year-old had a tough freshman season that included a suspension and injuries.
> 
> 
> An NBA scout’s take: “He was one of the top three players coming out of high school in his class. He can be a sleeper in the right system.”
> *
> Iman Shumpert*, 6-5, 212, PG/SG, Georgia Tech
> 
> Shumpert went from being a second-round pick to a potential first-rounder due to strong workouts. He’s a well-rounded player who was also an all-Atlantic Coast Conference defender.
> 
> 
> An NBA scout’s take:“Talented. Thinks he’s a point guard, but doesn’t know how to play it. Rising because of workouts.”
> 
> 
> *Norris Cole*, 6-2, 170, PG, Cleveland State
> 
> The 2011 Horizon League Player of the Year received national attention by earning 41 points, 20 boards and nine assists against Youngstown State. Has surprisingly well-rounded game for his size as he averaged 21.7 points, 5.8 rebounds and 5.3 assists last season.
> 
> An NBA scout’s take: “He’s attractive. He can go anywhere from 22-35. For a point guard, [the Youngstown game] says something.”
> 
> *Jimmy Butler*, 6-7, 220, SF, Marquette
> 
> Butler is slated for a second workout Wednesday with the Boston Celtics (25th pick). Oklahoma City (24th) and New Jersey (27th) have strong interest as well.
> 
> 
> An NBA scout’s take: “Solid wing defender and an average scorer. Great role player. Will be an excellent teammate and leader like Raja Bell(notes).”
> *
> Justin Harper*, 6-10, 225, SF-PF, Richmond
> 
> Sharp-shooter averaged 17.9 points and 6.9 rebounds last season while shooting 44.8 percent from 3-point range. Harper had good workouts with Chicago, New Jersey and Boston and visits Dallas on Monday.
> 
> 
> An NBA scout’s take: “Probably one of the better shooters in the draft. Good size. Another guy who passes the look test. More of a face-up forward than back-to-basket player who eventually will become a pick-and-pop guy.”
> 
> *Charles Jenkins*, 6-3, 220, PG-SG, Hofstra
> 
> The third-team All-America selection finished sixth in the country in scoring (22.6 points) while shooting 51.7 percent from the field. The two-time Colonial Athletic Association Player of the Year could be a late first-rounder.
> 
> 
> An NBA scout’s take: “He’s got good size. Gave a very impressive interview. An overall impressive kid in Chicago [pre-draft camp]. You don’t know if he’s a point or shooting guard, but he’ll figure it out like he always has.”
> 
> *Nikola Mirotic*, 6-10, 220, C, Real Madrid (Spain)
> 
> He’s projected to be a lottery pick in about two years and has a pro contract through the 2012-13 season. The 21-year-old will likely be drafted late in the first round by a team hoping to stash him overseas for a reward later.
> 
> 
> An NBA scout’s take: “Shooter who as a big can step out to the NBA 3-pointer. Body still developing. Rare young player who started in Euroleague.”
> 
> *Jeremy Tyler*, 6-10, 255, PF-C, Tokyo Apache (Japan)
> 
> The top prospect in the class of 2010 at the end of his junior year became a mystery after forgoing his senior year in high school for a struggling pro stint in Israel. He ended up playing in the lesser Japan league. Turns 20 on Tuesday and has a lot of size, athleticism and upside.
> 
> 
> An NBA scout’s take: “The kid is much bigger and athletic than I expected.”
> 
> *Davis Bertrans*, 6-10, 211 pounds, SF, KK Union Olimpija (Slovenia)
> 
> NBA scouts raved about Bertrans at practices for the 2011 Hoop Summit because of his shooting. Expect the 18-year-old to get picked late in the first round and stay overseas for about two years.
> 
> 
> An NBA scout’s take: “Young guy who can really shoot. Played decently at Hoop Summit. He’s a pretty decent athlete who’s more of a catch-and-shoot guy. You have to create shots for him.”


Draft sleepers


----------



## bball2223

Porn Player said:


> I'm seeing a lot of hype about you trading up to get Fredette.


I wouldn't be a fan of this move.


----------



## 29380

bball2223 said:


> I wouldn't be a fan of this move.


Neither am I but I know alot of Knicks fans who want this to happen cause they think he is good a Stephen Curry.


----------



## bball2223

I liked Jimmer as a college player and I really wish him the best on the NBA level, but I just don't see how he improves our team at all.


----------



## 29380

> The Knicks are talking to a few teams about acquiring a late first-round pick. Multiple sources believe they would target a point guard.


http://twitter.com/AlexKennedyNBA


----------



## 29380

> Trading up is unlikely. The Knicks have just two young players who might entice another team — Landry Fields and Toney Douglas — both of whom might be better than anyone available with, say, the 10th pick. Given the Knicks’ crippling lack of depth, they cannot afford to give up, effectively, two players (the 17th pick and Douglas or Fields) for one middling prospect in a bad draft class.
> 
> For those reasons, Walsh said, “I wouldn’t say we’ve been really active” in trying to move up.


http://www.nytimes.com/2011/06/22/sports/basketball/walsh-has-one-last-chance-to-reshape-knicks.html?_r=1&ref=basketball


----------



## 29380

*Carmelo Anthony wants New York Knicks to select Kansas combo guard Josh Selby from Baltimore*


> Carmelo Anthony's draft philosophy is simple and precise: draft the best available player from Baltimore.
> 
> Anthony has made it clear to the Knicks that he'd love for the club to draft one of his Baltimore pals, Josh Selby, a 6-3 combo guard out of Kansas. Selby is all but certain to be available when the Knicks, who own the 17thpick in Thursday's NBA draft, make their selection.
> 
> The question is whether the Knicks will take a chance on Selby at 17 or trade for a late first-round pick or a second-rounder with the hope that Selby would still be available. Six years ago, the Knicks were in a similar predicament and debated whether to take a chance on a high school guard out of Mississippi. In the end, they passed on Monta Ellis and instead selected Channing Frye and David Lee in the first round and traded for another first-round pick, Nate Robinson. Ellis ended up being the 40th pick, by Golden State.
> 
> Selby has had two workouts with the Knicks and will be in Detroit Wednesday to work out for the Pistons, who own the eighth and 33rd picks.
> 
> The Knicks appear to be leaning toward drafting a guard, but the two players they covet most, BYU's Jimmer Fredette and Washington State's Klay Thompson, are projected to be lottery picks. A trade to move up is possible but not likely.
> 
> Providence guard Marshon Brooks and Georgia Tech guard Iman Shumpert are two players who should be available at 17. The Knicks are also looking at USC center Nikola Vucevic, who is from Montenegro. However, with last year's second-round pick, 7-footer Jerome Jordan, likely to join the Knicks this season, it doesn't make much sense to draft another young center.
> 
> The Knicks need backcourt help, especially with Toney Douglas having major shoulder surgery last month. Also, incumbent starting shooting guard Landry Fields scored just seven points in four playoff games - all losses to the Celtics.
> 
> Selby played just one season for the Jayhawks. Coming out of high school, he was rated by some scouting services as the second-best player behind Duke's Kyrie Irving, who is expected to be the top pick Thursday.
> 
> The Cleveland Cavaliers own that pick and have made it known that Irving is their guy. Meanwhile, Anthony has already weighed in with his endorsement. For Selby, that's not a bad thing.


----------



## ChosenFEW

i hope knicks dont move up for jimmer.... like all the people have been saying this isn't the year to move up in the draft and give up players. there are no sure fire hits this year. a second rounder can pan out to be better than a lottery pick in a few years.


i'd rather knicks move down and grab a second rounder and late 1st.... plus we dont have a pick next year i think

I wouldnt mind grabbing marshon brooks based on combine stats


----------



## HB

And when Melo gets tired of New York, you'll be stuck with all the guys he suggested you get or draft.


----------



## Kiyaman

JayCoDon said:


> Basically, we need so many different things right now (I go back and forth on whether I like the Melo trade) that it comes down to taking the best possible player that is there when 17 pops up.
> 
> I disagree with Pacers Fan about Fields and Williams. Walker, yeah, he's pretty useless. But, Fields had an amazing 3/4 of a season. He was a rookie and a massive locker room upheaval shook him. Experienced players can get over a rut much easier than rookies. Give the kid credit for playing the intangibles like we needed. As for Williams, he strokes it from the corners wonderfully. He shot 40% from downtown last season. It took Ray Allen a couple of years to get his 3 shot over 40%. Give Williams some time and his three will get even better.
> 
> Now, my only problem with Williams' three is that it's ONLY from the corner. We need another player who can hit the three from the top of the arc. Billups is pretty decent at it and after a summer of recovery, he should be even better. Melo got pretty good at it. Douglas, as well, did pretty okay with it. But, I think we need another guy who can hit it from there because there's nothing I love more than a drive to the basket and then a pass out for the open three.
> 
> So, if I had it my way, I'd take Kenneth Faried because he's such a beast on the glass. However, since we need players in ALL positions, I'd take pretty much any player right now. Except, I won't like...Jimmer Fredette doesn't seem that appealing to me.



I'm hoping Kenneth Faried will be available at the 17th pick. 
The teams with the 8th pick to the 16th pick all need a 
(NBA Ready) above the rim shotblocking/rebounding Kenneth Faried 
in their rotation. 
I would like for the Knicks to buy the Bulls 30th pick plus one of the Cavs 2nd round pick. 

I actually believe the Knicks have the poorest coaching-staff 
in the NBA....the Knicks didnt have any type of game strategy 
before or after the Melo trade (unless u consider 3-ball shooting 
all 4 quarters a strategy), the Knicks played 86 games off of 
players talents without a team-plan on offense/defense(Park Ball). 
None of the guards in this 2011 draft-class could touch the defensive-performance that TD & Fields gave us.


----------



## 29380

Kiyaman said:


> I'm hoping Kenneth Faried will be available at the 17th pick.
> The teams with the 8th pick to the 16th pick all need a
> (NBA Ready) above the rim shotblocking/rebounding Kenneth Faried
> in their rotation.
> I would like for the Knicks to buy the Bulls 30th pick plus one of the Cavs 2nd round pick.
> 
> I actually believe the Knicks have the poorest coaching-staff
> in the NBA....the Knicks didnt have any type of game strategy
> before or after the Melo trade (unless u consider 3-ball shooting
> all 4 quarters a strategy), the Knicks played 86 games off of
> players talents without a team-plan on offense/defense(Park Ball).
> None of the guards in this 2011 draft-class could touch the defensive-performance that TD & Fields gave us.


With half the team being new after the trade deadline they never really had a chance to install a system.


----------



## 29380




----------



## bball2223

I like the fact he can play defense and he has some skills and physical abilities that are intriguing offensively. Hopefully he can put it all together because he could be a nice player. Still think Faried was a safer pick, but I think Shumpert can develop into a nice piece down the road.


----------



## 29380




----------



## 29380

> NEW YORK KNICKS GRADE: B-
> Round 1: Iman Shumpert (17)
> 
> Round 2: Josh Harrellson (45, obtained from Charlotte)
> 
> Analysis: New York went for defense and swung for the fences at the same time. Shumpert was one of the best perimeter defenders in the draft, with great size for his position and explosive athleticism. If he can learn to run a team and shoot the ball, he can be a monster in the NBA. But right now, that a big if.
> 
> 
> Harrellson is big and the Knicks need big. But his talent is pretty limited.


http://insider.espn.go.com/nba/draft2011/insider/columns/story?columnist=ford_chad&page=DraftGrades-110624


----------



## bball2223

Not a fan of the Harrelson pick. He was a nice glue guy for UK's final four run, but he isn't an NBA guy. If he is going to suit up for us, I'll root for him to succeed, but I just don't see him sticking in the league.


----------



## 29380

> I_Am_Iman Iman Shumpert
> I'm gonna roc number 21 bcuz @Amareisreal got #1 on lock lbs


http://twitter.com/#!/I_Am_Iman


----------



## 29380

*D'Antoni: Shumpert Capable Of Defending Rose, Wade, James*



> Coach Mike D'Antoni raved about Iman Shumpert's shutdown skills, going so far as to say the New York Knicks' first-round pick could stay in front of three of the best players in the world.
> 
> "He has the athletic ability to guard a Derrick Rose or a Dwyane Wade or a LeBron James," D'Antoni said Friday.
> 
> "He had one of the best workouts that I've seen in a lot of years. He's a little bit of everything. He can play point, he can play the 2, he can guard some 3s. He's an exciting young man. His personality and his ability to work hard are big factors, and we're excited about having him."


----------



## ChosenFEW

like iman said.... if the worst thing about his game is his jumper than thats pretty good... all he has to do jack up tons of shots at the gym and work on that form


----------



## 29380

Iman Live Reaction to getting drafted


----------



## BlueBaron

Trust me... Harrellson will succeed. He took his game from the ****house to the penthouse last year. He is tough to defend under the basket and can rebound like there's no tomorrow.


----------



## bball2223

I'm rooting for him to stick, so hopefully he can and will provide us with some good depth.


----------



## ChosenFEW

BlueBaron said:


> Trust me... Harrellson will succeed. He took his game from the ****house to the penthouse last year. He is tough to defend under the basket and can rebound like there's no tomorrow.




Im going to hold you to that because i dont know the guy


----------

